# Flo Flava



## Sir Vape (12/7/14)

I'm working my way through the Taste Box and came across Flo Flava. Where is this from? French Vanilla is awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/14)

I've seen this question asked before, never seen an answer though


----------



## Sir Vape (12/7/14)

Thier website no longer exists


----------



## Gizmo (12/7/14)

Never heard of them

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (12/7/14)

Is it not from flo vapes? If so they had a stand at the last Cape Town vape meet. Think they based in Cape Town.


----------

